# Windows Media Center IR Remote on Windows Vista Ultimate



## Flava0ne (May 12, 2008)

Is it possible to use the Windows Media Center IR Remote on Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit?

Also, I have a Dell 2407WFP 24" Wide Flat Panel LCD Monitor and I have my cable box connected to it via the composite connector. If the Windows Media Center IR Remote can be used on Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit, can I switch between my Cable TV and PC Dekstop with the IR Remote? Because normally I would have to press the input source button on my monitor to switch it up.

Any help and information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 12, 2008)

yeah it should work. you just might need the vista drivers.


----------



## kenkickr (May 12, 2008)

Also, do you have a receiver for the remote?  If not I would suggest going out and either pickup the 360 wireless receiver or if your a gamer get the 360 wireless controller package that comes with the receiver.


----------



## Flava0ne (May 13, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Also, do you have a receiver for the remote?  If not I would suggest going out and either pickup the 360 wireless receiver or if your a gamer get the 360 wireless controller package that comes with the receiver.



No, I havent purchased the Windows Media Center IR Remote yet. But the Remote comes with the IR Receiver at the place where I'm going to purchase it from.

So, I just want to confirm this, I can switch from my Cable TV to my PC Desktop with the Media Center IR Remote on Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit if my cable box is connected to my monitor via composite connector and my monitor to my PC via DVI-D connector?


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2008)

Flava0ne said:


> No, I havent purchased the Windows Media Center IR Remote yet. But the Remote comes with the IR Receiver at the place where I'm going to purchase it from.
> 
> So, I just want to confirm this, I can switch from my Cable TV to my PC Desktop with the Media Center IR Remote on Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit if my cable box is connected to my monitor via composite connector and my monitor to my PC via DVI-D connector?



I doubt you can switch input source with the remote. The remote doesn't interface with the monitor. The only way that would work, is if you could find a piece of software that can make your monitor switch. I find that highly unlikely.

What you could do, is buy a cheap Vista-ready PCI tuner card, and run your cable box into that. But your computer would have to be on to watch TV.


----------

